# Rob Ford



## Morganskinnerart (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey I am new to this forum and I wanted to share my Gouache Rob Ford portrait. Let me know what you think.









http://morganskinnerart.com


----------



## Morganskinnerart (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow ... I really appreciate your feedback!
I agree Nelson Mandela is probably my favorite as well ... well Maybe Putin and him are a tie. 

Thank you for going to my site as well. It just launched and still needs some work but it feels really good to start sharing my art with others.


----------



## Morganskinnerart (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks ... I really appreciate your comment. 
I was nervous painting Norman Borlaug for that very reason. I was more careful with that one ... and I am fairly happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Morganskinnerart (Nov 6, 2013)

Norman Borlaug


----------



## Morganskinnerart (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you


----------

